# Which USB 3.0 chipset?



## fleon (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm looking to add USB 3.0 to my main box and want to avoid buying a PCI-e that isn't well supported. I've heard that the NEC chipset is okay (but this may be wrong), but the four-port cards I'm looking at all seem to have TI chips.

If there's a list of supported bus adapter chips somewhere I'd appreciate a pointer; better still would be knowing which are best supported and which are half-written.

I got caught out badly by choosing a load of R+D boxes with Broadcom rather than Realtek Ethernet and I don't want to repeat the experience.

Thanks, Frank.


----------

